# Looking for some Input



## AmmoWilly (Aug 2, 2009)

Well being it is my first post I believe a short introduction is in hand, I have been lurking this site for several years now and just made the plunge of registering, Its amazing the wealth of knowledge that is held here in thousands of Threads. Ive learned so much that i can not even begin to thank the community here.

The reason for this post, Im looking to have some work done on a Duracell Daylight 80 Lumen 3x AAA. I know the first thing to come about is how horrible this light is, For me it fills a niche role as a Throwaway light. But to the lesser informed it is a show shopper (Enter my Dad).

Before i hand it off to him I wouldn't mind to see a new emitter tossed in it as well as a replacement to the plastic lens. I know the focusing system could prove this to be problematic but im curious to see just how much a turd can be polished.


----------

